# 2006 NBA Finals



## cali_tkdbruin (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey sportsfans, and hoopaholics, who do you like in this year's NBA finals and why? 

Me, I'd like to see the Big D *Mavs' *get their first ring. Mark Cuban, Avery, Dirk, J-Terry, etc., etc., are due for a championship since the Lakers are out this year... :uhyeah:


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jun 7, 2006)

I quit following it after the Cavs lost.


----------



## mantis (Jun 7, 2006)

cali_tkdbruin said:
			
		

> Hey sportsfans, and hoopaholics, who do you like in this year's NBA finals and why?
> 
> Me, I'd like to see the Big D *Mavs' *get their first ring. Mark Cuban, Avery, Dirk, J-Terry, etc., etc., are due for a championship since the Lakers are out this year... :uhyeah:


i like them because lakers are out!
i wanted shaq's team to win everytime after kobe started playing so selfish.  btw, i can only say that in a forum, i cannot tell this to any of my friend coz there's not martial art that can help me survive their kicks!


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 7, 2006)

I think it is getting hot in here. Turn up the Heat baby.

ALoha 

Rick


----------



## crushing (Jun 7, 2006)

cali_tkdbruin said:
			
		

> Hey sportsfans, and hoopaholics, who do you like in this year's NBA finals and why?


 
I'm not really following the finals since my team lost the ECF, but I guess I'll pull for the Heat because they knocked the Pistons out.  <sarcasm> Plus, the NBA needs to get back to the superstars that sell jerseys, we've had enough of the 'play as a team junk'. </sarcasm>


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jun 13, 2006)

*GO MAVS!!!*

2 down to more to go to get that championship *RING!*

I was born in Texas, but grew up in Southern California, so when the L.A. teams aren't successfull I fall back on the Texas teams...


----------



## 7starmantis (Jun 13, 2006)

Well, living so close to Dallas I'm a big fan, but I'm really glad both teams are making thier first trip to the finals.


----------

